# *Sigh* I've given up!!



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We haven't EVER let dogs on the couch since before we got this one, there was no real room for them and us. We then got a larger couch which was VERY expensive, and just another reason not to let them on. 

Well, we've given up, we can't keep him off, so I put sheets on the cushions to at least keep them somewhat clean and protected. LOL! Killian is in love... :wub::wub:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

He looks very comfy! LOL


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

oooooo...he likes it!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

yea, he does, he keeps walking onto the couch and hubby says, "he didn't ask"! 

Really how is he going to ask??? HAHA.....


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't blame him the couch is so comfortable. You wouldn't want to have to lay on the floor, it looks like he doesn't either. lol


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to say no to him either!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I hear you on keeping them off the couch. we have a couch that cost over a 1000 EUROS and it's completely ruined. 

If we ever get a brandnew couch again, the dogs WILL stay off!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

You're not in trouble until he has you sitting on the floor so he can be on the couch.
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

CassandGunnar said:


> You're not in trouble until he has you sitting on the floor so he can be on the couch.
> :rofl: :rofl:


And they are very good at stuff like that. :help:


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We buy so-so couches and then just re-cover them. It's just less aggravating that way.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My dogs have always been on the furniture, I had leather for years which I liked but wanted something different..I wanted something REALLY COMFY LOL...so I got one didn't pay a huge amount, and I cover it with usually, printed comforters/bedspreads..

Keeps it clean, and now we are ALL comfy


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh let him be. Whats wrong with a couch covered in shepherd hair???!!! Besides he looks very thankful. 

The BF and I were going to buy a new couch a couple of months ago. Instead we bought my mom's old couch. We discussed them not being on it. Decided it wasn't going to happen and choose not to get a new one. Less stress, more love.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha he wins. lol.


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2011)

bed bath and beyond has a thick couch cover designed for this purpose, it's way better than a sheet - especially when it's rainy. IIRC it was only $39


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh he is allowed up now! <3 Now that were going to protect the couch cushions. The couch cost 3K dollars, I am taking every precaution possible to protect it <3.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

James said:


> bed bath and beyond has a thick couch cover designed for this purpose, it's way better than a sheet - especially when it's rainy. IIRC it was only $39


I'll have to check that out!!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking dog too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Do you have any Xmas tree shops near you? Or even Walmart,,I've gotten some really nice patterned quilts/throws pretty cheap there as well


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I'll have to check that out!!!


Go online & get the 20% off coupon first!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I hear you on keeping them off the couch. we have a couch that cost over a 1000 EUROS and it's completely ruined.
> 
> If we ever get a brandnew couch again, the dogs WILL stay off!


We bought an Italian leather couch set. It's strong enough to hold 4 dogs.
I use a conditioner on it often and have had the 4 piece set almost 7 yrs. still looks great !


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Aw...how could you disturb that?

We bought a floor model couch after years of "hey we're moving...want a sofa"
or:
"But...honey! It was FREE!"

Let me tell you, sometimes free isn't good.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I would have had to call the HS on you if you didn't let my beloved Killian onto the couch. I iz happy he gets his way.


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> You're not in trouble until he has you sitting on the floor so he can be on the couch.
> :rofl: :rofl:


That is why you get a couch and love seat. Start him off on the love seat and when he streches and it's to small. Trade with him and let him have the couch and you can have the love seat. Used well or well used which ever you prefer, it's still better than sitting on the floor.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Del said:


> That is why you get a couch and love seat. Start him off on the love seat and when he streches and it's to small. Trade with him and let him have the couch and you can have the love seat. Used well or well used which ever you prefer, it's still better than sitting on the floor.


Good thinking there! 


Haha, it is amazing how he WALKS onto the couch and doesn't even jump, just WALKS, he is HUGE!!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I actually get annoyed when they lay on the floor and not next to me on the couch. I wish I could keep them off the couches, it would mean less hair and less wear and tear. But I cant stand the idea of them being on the hard floor : /


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Haha we do the same thing but we buy cute blankets to cover the sofa cushions. Right now we have light brown w white dog paw print fleece blankets that match the sofa. This way our suede sofa is saved and we can snuggle our two!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I bought couch covers. Look nice and when they get dirty, throw in the wash and then hey, new couch again! LOL I love snuggling on the couch with my dog. What a cute picture!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Mom he's just trying to help you get that new couch broke in! It's just like breaking in new shoes, they feel better after they get loosened up.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm SURE thats his intent. LOL! He thinks he is such a lapdog. LOL! He is such a baby!! <3 I love him!!!


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

When the boys (kids) were younger they could take a flying leap at the couch and be in a prone position when they landed. Talk about hard to train. After that the dogs were no problem, they never put the furniture to the abuse the boys did.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Del said:


> When the boys (kids) were younger they could take a flying leap at the couch and be in a prone position when they landed. Talk about hard to train. After that the dogs were no problem, they never put the furniture to the abuse the boys did.


Yea, atleast he is gentle to the couch!! LOL!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> You're not in trouble until he has you sitting on the floor so he can be on the couch.
> :rofl: :rofl:


good one

None of our dogs ever entertained the possibility of getting on furniture.
I guess we have just been lucky. Of course, a screaming wife helps.:laugh:


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow, he is gorgeous. I love his rich colors!

I have the same problem. Dogs know better, but now that Cullen has free roam of the house, he just hops right up on the end of the couch and sleeps whenever he wants, and I did the same, found a sheet of a similar color and tucked it!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> <3 I love him!!!


 
Lies!! It's a cover-up!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Wow, he is gorgeous. I love his rich colors.


Us too, we really are thrilled with the boy we have!!!



TitonsDad said:


> Lies!! It's a cover-up!!!


Shhhh, don't let them on to it!!


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Fighting the same battle with Icon right now. He will try to get on the couch and go un-noticed. He will walk over and put his front paws up and then casually step his back feet up and pretend not to notice you or you notice what he has just done. "Icon Down" will work everytime, but he just won't give up trying yet.

WW- your dog is a looker. What does he weigh now?


----------

